# Paddle / Camp / Fish...everyone's invited



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So more than a few of us on here venture down to southern Ohio for a little fishing, camping, paddling, drinking adventure in early June.
We call them rodeos, and they're a friggin BLAST. The deal is someone says "here's where we're gonna be"....and whoever wants to come just shows up and joins in. 
VERY relaxed attitude with plenty of newbies, oldies, wannabes...everyone just doing their thing. We sit around the campfire at night, play some tunes, and plan floats together the next day.
Great opportunity to meet new guys, see new fishing styles, see some new water, see some different boats and set ups....
You don't have to know anyone or anything, just be willing to meet some new dudes and not be a douchebag.
That's pretty much it. Here's an excerpt from another website with the details:

To avoid being too close to the Ozark Rodeo, the Buckeye Rodeo will be moved up a little this year. I talked to the folks at the campground where we held it last year and we agreed on the week after Memorial Day - so that'll make it the weekend of May 31 - June 1. As always, folks are welcome to show up early in the week. I'll probably be around beginning Tuesday May 27 and probably Englishman John and Philly Ray will join me. Tent sites are $15 per night with two tents per site. Ice, toilets, showers, firewood, yak rentals and shuttles are available, The campground is only about 3 miles out of town so grocery and beer runs are pretty short. 

The address:

Shawnee Valley Campground 
307 Alum Cliff Road
Chillicothe, Oh 45601


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

OK, got it on the calendar, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

This sound like a blast, I should be able to at least stop by

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There are usually about 30-50 guys who come in and out. It's a really great group of dudes.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If I'm available I'll be there

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's not it, it's the Neil rule

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds like a good time. Its on the calendar...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Count me in!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

fishwendel2 said:


> Count me in!


Maybe we can car pool, Mikey. Like the old Lima days...bust out the old red Chevette....get some Def Leppard crankin'...
I'll start growing out my mullet now.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hopefully my new kayak I have had on order for 4 weeks will be here by then lol


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I put it on the Google Calendar. Maybe I convince the wife to go camping with the little one? If not I will try to fly solo. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry I must decline the invite. Sounds like a blast though.


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got it listed on my calender. The wife is aware of it. I hope to stop down Friday evening and all day Saturday.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm hoping I can make an appearance. Not sure if I'll be able to fish or camp.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bring extra clothes Kyle haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

OK Boys, if I can make it would I be better off with my Vapor10 or my Cruise 12? It's been years since I've been on an small river and I really don't know which might be best.

Both are rigged for fishing and I'm a minimalist, I'll have as little as possible onboard.

Bubba, what time do people usually come off the water in the evening? If I can only come out for the evening I may do that.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

backlashed said:


> OK Boys, if I can make it would I be better off with my Vapor10 or my Cruise 12? It's been years since I've been on an small river and I really don't know which might be best.
> 
> Both are rigged for fishing and I'm a minimalist, I'll have as little as possible onboard.
> 
> Bubba, what time do people usually come off the water in the evening? If I can only come out for the evening I may do that.


Theres always someone milling around the campsite.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Whichever one turns the best, least keel possible with the rivers being up this year

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Backlashed, when people get done with their floats is usually when they get back to the campsite. Not being a smartarse, but it's just not that kind of a formal thing.
If they got up early, they'll likely get back earlier than the guys who got out late.
As far as kayak choice, I guess given the choice, I'd much rather spend the day in a Cruise than a Vapor.

Don't over think it, man. It's a VERY relaxed attitude kind of deal. If you show up and need a kayak, someone will lend you one. If you need fed, someone will feed you. And if you fall in, someone will laugh at you.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's a great time. My first rodeo I only knew a few guys barely. I brought basic food but ended up getting a steak and ribs, forgot to bring many adult beverages, which wasn't a problem never had an empty hand all night. Guys will play music by the fire, just don't fall asleep by the fire lol. In the morning guys mill around seeing where and whom is floating together, you can join anyone, nobody cares. It's a great scene.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> It's a great time. My first rodeo I only knew a few guys barely. Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And now, YEARS later we still can't get rid of him....like a bad case of crabs.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just have J Winston stop by, he'd get rid of the crabs and you wouldn't even know he was there

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Too bad I have to work that weekend but I may stop in during the week. It's close to me and I've camped there a few times before.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's a bummer, Rusty. Was hoping to meet you. I don't know what your work schedule looks like, but I hope you can at least swing by Thurs, Fri or Sat evening for a beerverage or something.


----------



## swervin (Jan 30, 2014)

I live in the chillicothe area and have been kayak fishing for a while now but new to OGF. I'm gonna try to swing by if my schedule permitts would like to meet some fellow kayak fishermen from this area.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You'll have a blast, these rodeo's get guys from a bunch of different states, who will share info, technique's, lures.You won't go away without making new friends, unless you're bubba.just a tip, place your tent far from him, not a morning person

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> VERY relaxed attitude with plenty of newbies, oldies, wannabes...everyone just doing their thing.


Wannabes.....I'll fit right in. Lol. 

I'll try to make it down with Russ one day later in the week and maybe do a weekend float as well. Someone's gotta keep an eye out on Russ....those drunken cartwheels might catch up to him.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be down Thursday evening, staying through Sunday.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I will head down Friday night. Save me a spot


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm more than likely out. My dad having surgery Thursday and I'll be helping mom

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Backing out fellas...heading to st Clair for the weekend

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Ill be down, wife is out of town so the dog is coming with! Time to try that damn Freedom Hawk out on the smaller floats. 

As you know since I have the dog I get to be up front!!! 

Some nasty storms going through today, feel bad for those who are braving it all week.


----------



## pasta (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be in Friday after work. Don't feel too bad for early arrivals...rainy camp still beats work.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Daddy Dave is already catching 18s down there. I'm going to hold off a day and hope it clears out for tomorrow. Please don't let this rain blow out the flows.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Doesn't look good, bad one just popped out of nowhere right over the camp, and several more lines on the way

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> Doesn't look good, bad one just popped out of nowhere right over the camp, and several more lines on the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL, I got on here to post something about the same thing. That thing was wicked looking on the radar forming down there. Time to be a backseat driver and watch those gauges!
:C:C:C


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The way the radar looks you could be out with the levels perfect one minute, flood stage the next, and those flows are right next to the dams, they open the gates and your in Cincinnati asap

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Its not a rodeo until a thunderstorm or 10 rolls through. I've never been to one where it didn't pour.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The trick is to camp near daddy Dave, he'll have 4 of everything

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Work amended my schedule.

I'll be down Friday afternoon, staying through Sunday. Bringing one dog and maybe one boy.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

So are there going to be any OGF guys there tonight. I was planning on staying tonight and sticking around till I have to go to work at 6pm on friday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> So are there going to be any OGF guys there tonight. I was planning on staying tonight and sticking around till I have to go to work at 6pm on friday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Whats the worst that could happen, some premature cartwheels !?!?!

PS these are a sight everyone must see. My jaw dropped the first time I seen this big guy pull off a flawless cartwheel!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Neal (Streamstalker) and DaddyDave will be down there tonight for sure, and some others.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bring your whitewater boats.....we're getting hammered. Lol.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

All the stretches that I like down that way all still look great. I'm counting on good water.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We'll let's have some updates! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I had a good time down there last night and today. That was my first time floating that creek, and it is a site to behold when you come around that corner and see those huge rocks. 

Fishing wasnt all that great, but heck no better way to get rid of a brutal hangover, than paddling with some awesome people, trooper of a dog, and a MO FO FREEDOMHAWKKKKKKKKKKKKK *** SCRREEEECCCHHHHHH** with arms flapping! 

Really though, if that thing had a better seat in it, it would be my short distance flat water boat for sure! I can stand on the side of the boat, with one leg, doing the karate kid crane kick!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Larry and all...Great fishing and paddling with you guys today. That stretch of water is fantastic! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave is a serious camper. Holy moly! That float was awesome, I left the "Worm Dangler" (orange & yellow tarpon 120) in the truck and took USMC Galloway's Coosa. Sweet a$$ ride if I do say. Took a few tumbles, almost lost my best rod and reel. USMC Galloway had the best catch, my Loomis! Thx to all. BTW I look dam good on the Coosa. Needs more stickers.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Getting ready to launch:


Larry, coming up with the Loomis out of the river. Probably 40-50 yards downstream of where Steve dumped:


Classic beach/lunch break spot:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Larry's dog was the happiest dog in the world...except whenever he tried to get her to stay in the boat. Then she looked like the Grinch's dog getting ready to go down the mountain: "Why boat? Have legs."

This video has nothing to do with dogs...just part of the scenic charm:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5meYRbdqbw&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh wow. One day when life slows down for me I'd love to take part in one if these 2-3 day events. Thanks all for sharing the pics/video.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

wow, what creek is that, im fairly familiar with that area but im drawing a blank. Looks great


----------

